# Coat colours



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry for asking loads of questions! 

Is there a thread showing different chis and what their colours are? If not, can we make one?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Chis can actually come in any colour (except Merle in the UK) so it would be a big thread lol
It would be useful to have pics to compare, as many colours can come in a variety of shades and look very different from puppy to adult


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I know there are a lot, but it would be nice to see some different pictures with what colour they 'officially' are because i get confused! And as you say they look different between smooth and long etc


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

I love this Idea of a thread, Theres so many! Especially LC's they change so much from puppies to adults.

Neeva is a Black and Tan LC she is 5 months old so she's still going through the uglies but her coat is coming in nicely!



Pablo is your normal tan chihuahua though he has a lovely black mask on his face, which makes him look like he has a tiny beard when he puts his head up lol.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Doug is a red boy, I think this is a good idea! More chis in one place is never a bad thing though.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I like this idea too 
pixie is solid black short coat, darcy is black and tan short coat, Gucci is blue tricolour short coat, duchess is blue tricolour longcoat and millie is lilac and tan short coat.

my millie coat colour changed a lot from when she was a pup it seems asif she has slightly browned.


----------



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

Such a fun idea! 

Cookie is a LC white and tan


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Beverly is a long coat white and cream:



Bentley is a long coat and I think he is white and cream as well, though his coat is more silvery than Beverly's so I actually am not sure?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Two of mine are so easy lol as they are black and white girls

Ava and Braxton



Blue eyed chocolate tri smooth coat boy, Bailey



Fawn/sable long coat girl, Kendall


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh I like this idea. I have no idea on the official color Henley is, but he has darkened as he has gotten older. I'm not at my computer at the moment but I will add some updated pics when I can


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This is where the confusion arises, as I would say Meoshias two girls are black tan tri-colours, and Kendall is red, as is Caits Pablo.
The Kennel Club gives a list of colours that you can register a puppy as (different in the UK and US) but the list does not include all the colours, despite any colour (except merle) being acceptable


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> This is where the confusion arises, as I would say Meoshias two girls are black tan tri-colours, and Kendall is red, as is Caits Pablo.
> 
> The Kennel Club gives a list of colours that you can register a puppy as (different in the UK and US) but the list does not include all the colours, despite any colour (except merle) being acceptable



Thank you for saying that. I have been told that I was wrong about Kendall's coloring. But to me she has always appeared to look more red in color than fawn. So she's a red/sable. She's lost a lot of her mask, it's turning grey.. Poor girl.

Ava and Brax are black and white. Brax is black spotted on white with light creme brows. Ava is Irish marked. She is only white around her neck and on her legs and muzzle/face. Ava does have tan markings in the face though. Brows and cheeks only. Far darker than Braxton's. 

You're awesome with giving us the best advice in coloring. I now feel more comfy now saying that my Kendall is red😊. Thanks!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Your two black and white girls are black and tans plus white spotting, so if you took the white away they would be tan marked, not solid black. The 'tan' can actually be any red series colour from light cream to deep red. You can see the markings on their faces, if they weren't white spotted they would also have tan legs.

Kendall is too rich/dark to be a fawn. Most reds have some degree of sabling (black tipped hairs) if they have no black at all they are called 'clear reds' My Mouse is red/sable and she went grey around her muzzle very young too


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Your two black and white girls are black and tans plus white spotting, so if you took the white away they would be tan marked, not solid black. The 'tan' can actually be any red series colour from light cream to deep red. You can see the markings on their faces, if they weren't white spotted they would also have tan legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall is too rich/dark to be a fawn. Most reds have some degree of sabling (black tipped hairs) if they have no black at all they are called 'clear reds' My Mouse is red/sable and she went grey around her muzzle very young too



Okay that makes even more sense. I wasn't sure if it was ok to consider my two black and white girls as Black and Tans, since they are mostly black and white.


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know what Skippy's coloring is called. His breeder called him a blue long coat. To me he looks black, tan and off white. He was much more black/blue when we first got him. 

Could someone post a link to the kennel club list? I can't find it.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Blue is a dilute of black, and can be any shade of grey from silvery to almost black. On a long coat the blue grey colouring should be quite obvious, on a smooth a dark Blue can look blackish. The nose leather and paw pads are the giveaway usually, on a blue they are always grey, on a black jet black


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for putting the photos up! 

Honey is red sable but i'll have to edit a picture into this post another day


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

then from the descriptions and his coloring, no black tips, Hunley is a red sable. Nice to be able to label his coloring. Thanx for all the info everyone.

not the greatest picture of him, he got itchy while modeling lol!! but here the lighting shows his true color, in other pictures he seems washed out, very hard color to capture.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

queenladydragon said:


> then from the descriptions and his coloring, no black tips, Hunley is a red sable. Nice to be able to label his coloring. Thanx for all the info everyone.
> 
> not the greatest picture of him, he got itchy while modeling lol!! but here the lighting shows his true color, in other pictures he seems washed out, very hard color to capture.


No it is the other way around, the red hairs being tipped with black (or whatever black series colour the dog has) is what makes a sable.
In that pic it looks as though Hunley has a light nose, not a black one which makes him chocolate, not black based. A chocolate based dog (either chocolate or lilac aka lavender, Isabella etc) cannot show black pigment, it will always be brown (or diluted to lilac if the dog also has the dilute gene)
So if Hunley is sable, his hairs will be tipped with brown. If no tipping or dark hairs at all he would be a clear red. I think he looks more like a chocolate sable, but hard o tell from that pic


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

okay yes I did reverse it, thanx for the info. well his mom is a chocolate, and upon closer inspection his hairs are lightly tipped in brown, but so faint I barely saw it. so I guess you are right a chocolate sable. his nose, lips, pads of his feet and his nails are all the same hue of dusky rose/brownish coloring. yay.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mia-red with black mask
Raisin-brindle
Lily-blue


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Just found this on a different search, don't know why it didn't come up before 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/38315-chihuahua-colours.html


----------

